# How to use Bee Pro <Mann Lake>



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked up a few bags of Bee Pro when ML had their last super sale.

How are you using it.? I am thinking of adding it to my syrup just don't know how much. I was going to use it on my sugar bricks (Lauries) recipe but, never got around to adding it. Any ideas of how to use it for or should I just wait and use it next year on my bricks. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290641-My-recipe-method-for-sugar-blocks

Thanks again for all your great advice.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just put it out dry. I don't believe the shelf life lasts until next year.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have some dry feeding stations out right now and the bees are all over it, consuming quite a bit. It also gives them something to do since there is very little available here right now.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

camero7 said:


> I have some dry feeding stations out right now and the bees are all over it, consuming quite a bit. It also gives them something to do since there is very little available here right now.


Dry is a relative word up here in Western Washington, we don't use that too much in our conversations.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Although not the same product, Megabee instructions state you should use a minimum of 2:1 sugar water solution (to keep the powder in suspension) and add one pound (4 cups) of powder to two gallons of liquid. I would think the same should work for Bee Pro.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Check out our other usless videos on our FB page and youtube. lol


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I recall that Megabee worked on getting it so it could be in sugar water. So I would test a small batch of Beepro to see if it stayed suspended or dropped to the bottom and made mess of the feeder.


----------



## Dave A. (Mar 13, 2015)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Dry is a relative word up here in Western Washington, we don't use that too much in our conversations.


Usually when describing Easter Washington white wine.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Dave A. said:


> Usually when describing Easter Washington white wine.


I stand corrected it is used on the other side of the mountains. Your welcome for leaving your water in my yard as the clouds blow east. :gh:


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I picked up a few bags of Bee Pro when ML had their last super sale.
> 
> How are you using it.?


I found a recipe here on beesource, it's the last post in this short thread.

www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?279264-Need-recipe-for-pollen-patties-using-Bee-Pro

I didn't need as much as the recipe there calls for, and I've also read that when mixing with 2:1 sugar rather than hfcs it tends to harden over time, so we scaled back to give us just enough to put some on all the hives each time we mixed this spring. 2 kilo sack of sugar and 1 liter of boiling water fits nicely in the kitchen aid mixer bowl, add 1.5 lb of beepro when the sugar is mixed in. We end up with a slurry that pours into a bucket, left sitting overnight it stiffens to roughly the consistency of peanut butter.

We used a high tech applicator when putting it on the hives (ice cream scoop) and the first photo shows how eager some of the bees were to get at it, they were eating from the scoop before we even got to setting the stuff down. Smoke the top bars a bit to clear a spot, scoop it on, then stand back and wait 30 seconds to see how they like it. In our case, they were all over it in that time. The second photo was a colony getting it's first batch this spring, which they devoured every last scrap in a week.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Grozzie, started with your recipe and tweaked it a bit.

4.5 lbs white sugar
1.5 lbs Beepro
1/4 cup of canola oil
1 liter of warm water
2 Tbsp of lemon juice
1/8 tsp of vitamin/electrolytes
1 cup of soy flour and 1 cup of beepro to thicken

Placed 3/4 lb between two sheets of wax paper and flattened to approx. 1/2 inch and placed on frames. Cut excess wax paper off so bees can access from the sides as well. Bees are liking it, having removed underside of wax paper in opening between frames and are munching away. 

Added canola oil and left wax paper on, so the patty stays moister.

Lemon juice for smell/flavor/acid.

Vitamins/electrolytes were on hand from making winter sugar blocks.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Push them frames together son!


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

JRG13 said:


> Push them frames together son!


That was a 9 frame honey super that got left on in the fall for winter time food, and I didn't touch it when we popped the lid, other than to put on the feed. The rest are all in 10 frame deeps, but this one got left with a medium on top last fall.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

PM me ur address, I'm coming over to push them together =p


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> PM me ur address, I'm coming over to push them together =p


Now that is good stuff right there!


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I have never gotten my bees to take it dry.They like it in patties on the frames though.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

I assume the same basic recipe works well for ML's Ultra Bee? I'm assuming the oil would help hold some of the moisture as well as add some fats.


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's how I've been feeding it

About 5 Cups of sugar
A 1/4 cup of Olive Oil
A splash of Honey B Healthy
A splash of Apple Cider Vinegar
A TB of Vitamins/Electrolyte's
A TB of Bee Pro

I mix it all up and feed on top of the frames. The bees love it. I split it equally between two hives and they usually have it eaten up within a week.

I've also fed it dry, but like it was mentioned earlier, that's not always possible here in W. Washington.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

JanO said:


> A TB of Bee Pro


Just one tablespoon?


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Just one tablespoon?


You can use more. I've added up to 1/4 cup, but the bees don't seem to take it as well.


----------

